# Mystery&Me



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Hiiiiiiiya everyone~!

Boy, its been awhile, huh? I've missed getting on here! A lots happened it seems. xD oh but i have a story for you! It takes place over a long period of time, so itll be lengthy, i'm sorry xD 

Before the story theres important info i guess you should know for those who know me already. My cousin moved out, taking Ashes with him. So Ashes wont really be in my posts anymore...

I got a job awhile back. Nothing big you know, since I have no car and i'm starting college. Its a babysitting job, 11-12 hours a day and its like only a 2 minute walk from my house. They live practically next door. It gives me extra money you know ^.^ the kids are babies, so it definitely keeps me on my toes! xD

Thats kind of what the story revolves around though. Mystery being Mystery doesnt like anything that takes me away from him xD

So! Here we go~ 

When i started working Mystery definitely was not happy with my leaving every morning. Especially since its so early and i wouldnt let him come with me. He liked our morning cuddle time and now its been shortened since im forced to get out of bed by a certain time. When i first started he would try and beat me out the door in the morning to go with me, and i'd have to stop him. Then when i'd get home that night he wouldnt look at me for awhile. When i would try picking him up he would walk away to sulk. I figure it was to get back at me for not being there, and it definitely worked >.> hurt my feelings... but he would always come around after while and come lay with me while i was watching tv so we could cuddle. Until bed time... where he would leave me to go lay with my sister. But id always wake up in the middle of the night to feel him laying by me. 

Mom told me a week or so after that that he was following her to the bus stop with the kids every morning and on the way back he would walk through every yard and sniff every door. She told me she thinks that he was looking for me. And it only made her belief stronger when not long after telling me that there came a day when i had to walk to the bus stop to get the older kids off the bus. While i was strapping the babies in the stroller, it just so happened Mystery was sniffing around the door of the home right across from where i babysit at. He saw me and ran over right away. He followed me to the bus stop and back to the house i work at. 

The people i work for are nice and like cats, so they let him inside. Since then Mystery shows up on the door step nearly every day to visit me. He usually ends up going in and out because the babies like trying to chase him. He is extremely patient and never swats, im more worried about him than the kids xD usually after visiting he sticks around the rest of the time im there, even if its waiting on the porch, until i go home. Then he walks me home and proceeds to ignore me for an hour or so. Things are starting to get better now xD since he is getting used to our new routine. I think this is another hurdle to bring us closer ^.^ he certainly enjoys the treats that my money gets him lolz. 

Well sorry it was so long! It just always makes me laugh to open the door and see Mystery waltz in like he owns the place. Makes me wonder if he thinks he has two homes! People always say cats hate change. But he has accepted the place i work at as if he has lived there all his life. My home is where Mystery is for sure, its nice to know he may feel the same ^.^


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a nice story. That Mystery surely loves you! it is so cute that he found where you work and invited himself in. Good to have you back in the forum.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Britty! 
Wondered why you were being so 'Low Profile!' Now we know!!
Mystery is aptly named! Very Cool, how determined he was to track you down!! What a devoted boy!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome back, BrittyBear! 

Missed reading your stories! Gosh, that Mystery sure is one smart cat, lol. His behaviors are so adorable when you describe him---your narrations are always so fun to read, didn't seem quite long at all!  :thumb

I'm sort of worried for you when you start school, though! Yet another change he probably won't be too happy about, but I'm sure you'll do fine! :?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

BrittyBear!! We've been wondering where you were! 

Soooo sweet about Mystery.  That cat just loves you to pieces. I'm glad that you were able to work things out so that he didn't have to be separated from you all day. Now you get to keep the job and the cat! 

I'm sorry that Ashes went with your cousin though. Do you ever visit?

Ashes, Mystery...Is there a kitty missing?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Welcome back, BrittyBear!
> 
> Missed reading your stories! Gosh, that Mystery sure is one smart cat, lol. His behaviors are so adorable when you describe him---your narrations are always so fun to read, didn't seem quite long at all!  :thumb
> 
> I'm sort of worried for you when you start school, though! Yet another change he probably won't be too happy about, but I'm sure you'll do fine! :?


I've decided to do online college, so i can be home when im doing it! So it wont be much of a problem. In fact, he will probably like it more since once college starts my work hours will be lessened a bit and i wont be staying so late all the time. 






spirite said:


> BrittyBear!! We've been wondering where you were!
> 
> Soooo sweet about Mystery.  That cat just loves you to pieces. I'm glad that you were able to work things out so that he didn't have to be separated from you all day. Now you get to keep the job and the cat!
> 
> ...


He lives pretty far away, so we dont really get to visit. Even if i did i wouldnt see Ashes. My cousin said not long after moving Ashes ran away into the woods and hasnt come back...

Yes, Shadow! Mystery's brother. Not much to say about him... xD he is enjoying not being harassed and could really care less that im working. He hasnt been phased much one bit. He visits me with Mystery every now and then, but never long because the children scare him. He isnt a very patient cat and doesnt like people xD and i dont let him in over there much cuz im scared he would hurt the kids. So only at nap time can he come in.


----------

